# التخلص من الحشرات المنزليه



## tamav maria (4 أبريل 2010)

طرق مفيدة لتخلص من الحشرات المنزلية

.تكثر الحشرات في المناطق الحارة، وتنتشر في المنازل وتسبب الكثير من المتاعب والتلف فضلا عن خطورتها في نقل الأمراض المعدية وانتشارها. 
والحشرات الشائع وجودها في المنازل:
الذباب – البعوض – النمل – البق – الصراصير – العثة – الفئران 
ولمنع دخول هذه الحشرات وتكاثرها في المنزل يتبع مايأتي:
1. تنظيف المنزل نظافة تامة.
2. حفظ قاذورات المنزل وسائر الفضلات في صندوق للقمامة محكم الغطاء مع مراعاة تطهير الصندوق بين فترة وأخرى.
3. تجديد هواء غرف المنزل ودواليب الطعام.
4. سد الثقوب والشقوق بالأسمنت أو الجبس .
5. تنظيف الأطباق القذرة وأواني الطهي بعد استعمالها مباشرة.
6. وضع شباك أو ستائر أو سلك على النوافذ والأبواب.
7. عدم ترك فضلات الطعام على المائدة أو في ودواليب الطعام.

إبادة الحشرات المنزلية: 
الذباب
يباد الذباب بالطرق التالية:
· يرش على أرض المطبخ ليلا أحد المبيدات وتكنس الأرضية في الصباح.
· ترش السموم القاتلة للحشرات على النوافذ وفي الجهات التي يكثر فيها الذباب.
· تستعمل الأوراق اللاصقة أي التي عليها ورنيش الذباب وتوضع في مكان تواجد الذباب بكثرة، وتترك فيتجمع الذباب عليها ويلتصق ويباد بإحراق الورقة.
· استعمال مبيدات الرش بعد أن يتم غلق النوافذ والأبواب ثم يجمع ويحرق.

البعوض
يكثر البعوض في الجهات الرطبة وفي مناطق البرك والمستنقعات، وينقل الكثير من الأمراض الخطرة كالحمى الصفراء والملاريا وتتم إبادته بالطريقة التالية: 
· صب زيت البترول (النفط) في بالوعات تصريف المياه وخصوصا في الصيف. 
· إبادته بتدخين المنزل بغاز ثاني أوكسيد الكبريت وهذه العملية تحتاج إلى حذر.
· استعمال مبيدات الرش بعد أن يتم غلق النوافذ والأبواب.
الصراصير
· لإبادة الصراصير يتبع ما يلي:
· سد فوهة البالوعات والمراحيض في الليل بقطعة من البلاط وغيره.
· صب المحاليل السامة أو البترول في فتحات البالوعات والمراحيض ثم يصب عليها الماء في الصباح.
· إلقاء كرات من الدقيق المعجون بالمبيدات الحشرية في المكان الذي تكثر فيه الصراصير وفي أماكن بعيدة عن متناول يد الأطفال.

النمل 
· يزال الفتات وبقايا الأطعمة من على الموائد أو خزانة الطعام.
· توضع أرجل الموائد أو الخزانات في أوان صغيرة بها ماء عليه طبقة من زيت البترول. 
· ترش الشقوق التي يأوي اليها النمل بمسحوق مبيد حشري.

العثة 
· يتم تعريض الملابس الصوفية والفراء والبطانيات والسجاد للهواء وتنظف تنظيفا جيدا بالفرشاة لإزالة البويضات أو الديدان الصغيرة، ثم تحفظ بعد ذلك في صناديق نظيفة أو داخل علب كرتونية محكمة الغطاء ومعها قليل من النفتالين . أو قطع الصابون من الصابون ذو الرائحة الطيبة أي المعطر.
· للمحافظة على الملابس من العثة يجب تعليق أكياس صغيرة محتوية على قليل من النفتالين أو قطع الصابون .

الفئران· تتم إبادة الفئران باستعمال المصائد التي يوضع فيها الطعم، ويجب الحذر من لمسها كثيرا لأن الفئران تشم رائحة الإنسان بسرعة فتمتنع عن دخولها.
· يوضع عشب البابونج البري في الأماكن التي تسكنها الفئران فتهرب من رائحته لأنها تكرهها.


منقول


----------



## candy shop (6 أبريل 2010)

طرق مهمه جداااااااااااااااا

شكراااااااااااااا يا قمر

ربنا يباركك
​


----------



## tamav maria (6 أبريل 2010)

thank you 
mama candy


----------



## +Coptic+ (6 أبريل 2010)

*موضوع رائع جدا
بس بيني وبينك الفار مش حشرة
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*


----------



## tamav maria (7 أبريل 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *موضوع رائع جدا
> بس بيني وبينك الفار مش حشرة
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك*




امال الفار ايه يا ماجد
 مش احيانا بنلاقيه في 
البيوت وخلاص 
طيب صحيح الفار ايه 
لاحيوان ولا حشره 
امال ايه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## +Coptic+ (8 أبريل 2010)

*الفار حيوان طبعا تبع فصيلة القوارض وهي بتحب تعيش قرب الانسان وبتتغذي علي اي حاجة خشب او حبوب او حتي الكائنات الميتة 
اضراها هي بتنقل الامراض وبتسبب خسائر مادية في الخشب او الحبوب لو كانت وسط الزرع*


----------



## tamav maria (8 أبريل 2010)

M1ged قال:


> *الفار حيوان طبعا تبع فصيلة القوارض وهي بتحب تعيش قرب الانسان وبتتغذي علي اي حاجة خشب او حبوب او حتي الكائنات الميتة
> اضراها هي بتنقل الامراض وبتسبب خسائر مادية في الخشب او الحبوب لو كانت وسط الزرع*



:big35:


----------



## KOKOMAN (10 أبريل 2010)

موضوع هاااااااام جدا 
ميررررسى على الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (10 أبريل 2010)

*
حلو كتير يا نيتا

موضوع رائع جداااا 

شكرااااا جزيلا

ربنا يبارك مجهودك

*


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 أبريل 2010)

​


----------



## النهيسى (10 أبريل 2010)

*منتهى الشكر

 نصائح رائعه جدا

الرب يكون معاكم​*


----------



## Sad Ro0se (10 أبريل 2010)

*هايل بجد ثانيكو*​


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (14 أبريل 2010)

الحشرات دي متنفعش  معاها حاجة خالص  ههه

شكرا عالموضوع المفيد
ربنا يحفظك​


----------

